# Green algae only growing inside the filter?



## wodesorel (Mar 26, 2006)

This tank has been a mess since the start, but I think I figured out what part of the problem may be. The filter was clogged with some sort of gooey green algae. It never occured to me to look into the black, covered, light-proof filter for algae, until the thing stopped running at full capacity. And it was LOADED. 

Question is, how do I keep it from growing back? It's not exactly like the snails can get to it. (Although now that I think about it, it explains why the big guy hasn't moved away from the filter output for the past week....) I did remove the cover (and put pantyhose over it to keep the snails from getting out) so now there is some light in there. 

I've been having issues with the pH, and struggling to get the tank cycled since I set it up on March 21st. The water parameters aren't ideal, and I don't know when they will be. I'm sure the algae isn't helping matters, but is there a way to get rid of it without just having to wait for the tank to stabilize?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If it's only in the filter, then just scrape it out of it. Shut down the pump, open it up, take out the cartrige, wipe away the algae in the filter and on the cartridge, give the cartridge a good shaking under a bowl of tank water to unclog it, and then put it all back together again & restart. You might have to repeat this occasionally until things get stable.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

To slow the growth of algae you need to cut down on its food source. This is usually light and or - well food. 

You can start by feeding your fish a little less and more water changes. This will pull the stuff out of the tank that the algae needs to grow. 

Make sure you adjust the lighting on the tank and limit the hours you have them on. I usually use a timer on my tanks that way it is somewhat consistant.


----------



## wodesorel (Mar 26, 2006)

See, that's what's so strange. There's no light in the algae clogged filter, and there's no algae in the lighted tank. I've also been changing one to two gallon every day (vacuuming every third day), because the cycle seems to have stopped due a low pH problem that I'm having problems correcting. 

If it wasn't for the fact the everything is thriving, I'd throw in the towel right now.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

algae is only a annoyance to us humans. It actually does not bother the fish. In fact many fish enjoy the algae as a snack. It is a natural form of food for not only bottom feeders but many mid level swimmers also.


----------

